# Best way to finish cedar picnic table



## FatalXCepti0n (May 18, 2017)

I am building a picnic table out of cedar. It is an octagon table and I am not planning on finishing the structural members, just the top and the benches- I want to have a low-maintenance finish but one I can easily wipe clean- and I don't want it to bubble up. Is there a finish that does all this or should I overlay a composite top? I appreciate any advice. I'm not opposed to leaving it bare also.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Any deck finish should meet your needs however you should probably wait a couple weeks before sitting on it. You might stain your sitter down.


----------



## Mike in the woods (Apr 15, 2017)

I would use the Shou Sugi Ban method for your Table. I have learned from the Japanese and use this method for a long time on outdoor furniture with great results. It's a little labor, but makes Cedar look great plus there is nothing else you have to do and the bugs will not like your wood anymore... .. No top coat. I now most people in the USA don't use this method or want to try it, but it has lasted the Japanese for 100's of years. I'm deploy at the moment so I can't post photo's of my picnic table, but I used this method 6 years ago and it's still in great shape. I have added a link for you:
http://shousugiban.com/category/diy/


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello FatalXCepti0n,

I'll try to offer some thoughts on this from my perspective as a traditional woodworker...Part of below is a "boilerplate" post on finishes that you may find useful...

I am a staunch traditionalist and find most "modern finish" really crappy at best, especially for exterior use...As I try to explain to clients all the time..."Modern finish are only modern...they are far from being better when compared to traditional finishes." 

I would also note, you can forget ever doing an easy job of refinishing anything with modern plastic finish applied to wood like found in poly, epoxies or the related petroleum base finishes. Modern paints too are hideous compared to traditional paints you mix (or have mixed) yourself. 

I make all my own finishes and/or use only natural finishes, so never recommend...modern plastic finishes on wood or masonry ever. It is even more of an issue with exterior exposure. I would recommend Heritage Finishes, which I have used for over 30 years. It is a blend of Tung Oil, Flax Oil, Beeswax, and Pine Rosin with a Citrus Oil thinner and UV stabilizer for the exterior grade material. I would note also these materials are natural and come from "food grade" resources with no additives, or moder petroleum distillates found in almost all major brands.

Many colleagues and project directors specify Waterlox line of products. They have only high praise for the results and I have seen little issue over the years.

For pigments, you can make your own. For example a nice gray is found in Vinegar and Steel Wool. For other pigments to achieve your desired effect, Heritage Finishes sells them but my first choice for my pigments (if I don't make them myself) is The Real Milk Paint Company. Diawyne is the owner, and a wonderful resource on traditional finishes...

For a well proven natural finishes on wood that goes back several millenia in many different cultures, burning/charring is one of the most common. I practice and employ a method from Japan called 焼き杉 (Yakisugi which translates to "grilled wood/cedar") Yakisugi is very effective and usefull in many applications, and growing in popularity here in North America as folks learn about it. It is mainly for only wall and sometimes roof treatments. The treatment of furnishings, floors, etc are much more challenging to do, but are also an option...It does require an additional finish treatment of natural oils when used this way, and oil finishing in general over 焼き杉 (Yakisugi) is a very common practice traditionally...Be careful with much of what is being spread out on YouTube and other places about 焼き杉 (Yakisugi.) A lot of it is DIYers experimenting, and not actual methods of traditional application for the technique...

Hope this ​was helpful...

j
​​


----------



## FatalXCepti0n (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info- I'm looking through the process now. @Mike- Thanks for your service too!


----------



## rfbilliards (May 21, 2017)

FatalXCepti0n said:


> I am building a picnic table out of cedar. It is an octagon table and I am not planning on finishing the structural members, just the top and the benches- I want to have a low-maintenance finish but one I can easily wipe clean- and I don't want it to bubble up. Is there a finish that does all this or should I overlay a composite top? I appreciate any advice. I'm not opposed to leaving it bare also.


I have used General Finishes on many outdoor projects with great results. However I would definitely apply finish to the whole table if its an outdoor table.


----------

